# INCINDERINE---New Black Lion Research product!!



## brundel (Aug 4, 2013)

Incinderine is Black Lion's version of a fat burner/ thermogenic.

We recommend starting a fat burning diet with a brief cleanse.  A juice cleanse or even a few days of Colace to clean out the pipes. This helps with absorption and reduces impacted fecal waste that inhibits proper food digestion.

Also we recommend you run a probiotic concurrent to the use of Incinderine. This is because the EGCG tends to positively alter your intestinal flora and fauna. It?s a good idea to use a low count probiotic in general anyways.

A fat burner is not a magic pill. Concurrent reduction of food intake and an increase in cardio training is suggested for best results.



Black Lion Research has spent a good deal of time researching each ingredient and weighing its potential. Most of the ingredients in this product could be used as a standalone supplement for fat loss. Combined the ingredients in Incinderine are very good at stripping off stubborn body fat.



One thing we want everyone to understand and we know there are going to be companies unhappy with us for this but...here it is?

After a few years in the supplement industry we have realized that MOST of the companies out there are shady to say the least.  Most don?t care if you benefit from the product but instead only care if you pay them.  We started looking at the ingredient profiles of the competition....most of them use proprietary blends.

Why is this?....The reason they do this is so they can make it look like they have an impressive ingredient profile but the reality is everything is there in only trace amounts. They then add a ton of stimulants so you FEEL like it?s working...the only thing that?s working is your heart from all the stims.

As a result we made sure you can see every ingredient and how much of everything is in there.

This is the most expensive product for us to produce cost wise out of all of our products.  This is because every ingredient listed is dosed properly to produce the desired results.  Normally this would mean a higher price tag for the end consumer but that is not the case with Incinderine. We want this product to be priced competitively even if that means cutting into our own profits.  Black Lion Research is all about quality.  We want you to be able to see the difference between our product and the competitors and to do that we realize the price needs to be right.  Our main focus is not making as much money as possible off of each product, it is about putting out quality products that produce results.  We would rather sacrifice our own profit margin than hide behind a proprietary blend to lower costs. Our pride and reputation means more to us than making a buck! This means you?re getting a great product for the best possible price!!

In this product we are not relying on stimulants alone to do the heavy lifting. We personally tested a batch of these with no stimulants added and they worked very well . With the stims added they are amazing. We had a bunch of testers of this product and everyone gave us great feedback. We are confident you will like these as well.



So on to the ingredients:

*90 capsules/500mgs each Capsule/2 capsules per serving


Each Serving contains (2caps):*



*Green tea extract 50% EGCG  600mg per serving*

Epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG), also known as epigallocatechin-3-gallate, is the ester of epigallocatechin and gallic acid, and is a type of catechin.EGCG is the most abundant catechin in tea and is a potent antioxidant that may have therapeutic applications in the treatment of many disorders (e.g. cancer).

--EGCG aids in glucose regulation

--Average fat oxidation rates were 17% higher after ingestion of EGCG than after ingestion of placebo.

--Insulin levels drop and there is an average of 13% greater insulin sensitivity post EGCG.



REF:  Green tea extract ingestion, fat oxidation, a... [Am J Clin Nutr. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI



EGCG helps regulate glucose in part by inhibiting carbohydrate digesting enzymes.

EGCG also considerably lowered the levels of plasma triglyceride and liver lipid.

EGCG effectively reduces adipose tissue mass and ameliorates plasma lipid profiles.

It is proposed that the green tea extract, via its catechin-polyphenols and caffeine, is effective in stimulating thermogenesis by relieving inhibition at different control points along the NA-cAMP axis. A synergistic interaction between catechin-polyphenols and caffeine augment and prolong sympathetic stimulation of thermogenesis.



REF: 2009 S. Karger AG, Basel.

REF:  interactions between catechin-polyphenols, caffeine and sympathetic activity.

Dulloo AG, Seydoux J, Girardier L, Chantre P, Vandermander J.

Source Institute of Physiology, University of Fribourg, Fribourg, Switzerland. abdul.dulloo@unifr.ch

Abstract



Researchers at the University of Kansas feel that EGCG is at least 100 times more effective than vitamin C and 25 times better than vitamin E at protecting cells and their genetic material, DNA, from damage believed to be linked to cancer, heart disease and other potentially life-threatening illnesses. EGCG, carries twice the antioxidant punch of resveratrol, found in red wine.

The antioxidant properties of EGCG also trump fat based vitamins like vit E because it is water soluble and excess amounts are excreted by the body unlike oil based vitamins which can build up to extremely toxic levels in the body over time.

Scientists at the University of Chicago's Tang Center for Herbal Medicine Research have found that EGCG caused rats to lose up to 21 percent of their body weight. Rats injected with EGCG derived from green tea injections. EGCG seems to desensitize leptin receptors (leptin may play a role in appetite) in the study animals (Endocrinology, March 2003). Researchers suspect that EGCG may work through other hormonal systems that control appetite and body weight that we don't know about yet

 Initially EGCG may cause intestinal discomfort.  When beginning EGCG as a supplement, it would be wise to make sure you are also taking probiotics. Sometimes I recommend that patients take probiotics one or two weeks prior to introducing EGCG. Additionally, I recommend a change in diet. Remember that EGCG may act as a starch blocker. If Candida overgrowth is present in the intestines, one might experience some mild gastrointestinal discomfort. Additionally, there is some evidence that EGCG is anti-fungal, which can promote a "die off" response that might also induce mild gastrointestinal discomfort. Taking probiotics prior and during EGCG supplementation, while changing your diet (at the very least remove all refined carbohydrates), will prevent any mild gastrointestinal discomfort.



*Coleus Forskohlii?40% forskolin 60mg per serving*

Forskolin (also called Coleonol) is a labdane diterpene that is produced by the Indian Coleus plant (Coleus forskohlii. Forskolin stimulates the production of a molecule called cyclic AMP (cAMP). In our body, cyclic AMP helps our cells talk to each other. When an increase or decrease in cAMP is detected, it acts as a signal that causes the body to do something. One of the things that cAMP does is tell our cells to increase in an enzyme called hormone sensitive lipase?which burns fat. cAMP also seems to stimulate the release of thyroid hormone which also helps burn fat and calories. The maximum lipolytic response to forskolin was associated with a 20-fold increase in cAMP levels.

Translation: Coleus forskohlii (Forskolin) stimulates fat-burning enzymes and hormones which, in turn, causes weight loss. Forskolin also increases testosterone which is anabolic, androgenic and increases fat loss. Forskolin also decreases histamine levels.

REF:  Effects of Coleus forskohlii on fat storage ... [Yakugaku Zasshi. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI

Relationships between cyclic AMP levels... [J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI





*Raspberry ketones 100mg per serving*



Raspberry ketones (4-(4-hydroxyphenyl) butan-2-one; RK.  is a major aromatic compound of red raspberry (Rubus idaeus). The structure of RK is similar to the structures of capsaicin and synephrine, compounds known to exert anti-obese actions and alter the lipid metabolism. RK prevented the high-fat-diet-induced elevations in body weight and the weights of the liver and visceral adipose tissues (epididymal, retroperitoneal, and mesenteric). RK also decreased these weights and hepatic triacylglycerol content after they had been increased by a high-fat diet. RK significantly increased norepinephrine-induced lipolysis associated with the translocation of hormone-sensitive lipase from the cytosol to lipid droplets in rat epididymal fat cells. In conclusion, RK prevents and improves obesity and fatty liver. These effects appear to stem from the action of RK in altering the lipid metabolism, or more specifically, in increasing norepinephrine-induced lipolysis in white adipocytes. In addition RK stimulates the hormone adiponectin. Adiponectin is a potent enhancer of fatty acid oxidation glucose regulation, as well as an inhibitor of lipid accumulation.

REF:

Anti-obese action of raspberry ketone

http://www.radiantnutra.com/wp-cont...fatty-acid-oxidation-in-3T3-L1-adipocytes.pdf





*Citrus Aurantium 98% synephrine 30mg per serving*



p-synephrine is structurally related to ephedrine.  However, ephedrine is a phenylpropanolamine derivative and does not contain a para-substituted hydroxy group. The addition of the parahydroxygroup on the p-synephrine molecule, as well as the lack of the methyl group on the side chain  change the stereochemistry and as a consequence the receptor binding characteristics and the pharmacokinetic properties, including  the ability of p-synephrine to cross the blood-brain barrier. The lipid solubility of p-synephrine as compared to ephedrine is significantly decreased, resulting in little transport of p-synephrine into the CNS as compared to ephedrine. As a result of these structural differences, p-synephrine exhibits little or no CNS and cardiovascular stimulation as compared to ephedrine. Synephrine increases resting metabolic rate.

p-synephrine binds to and activates ?-3 adrenoreceptors, this leads to an increase in thermogenesis and lipolysis, reduced glucose as well as increased cholesterol metabolism, and possibly reduced food intake. Various studies have shown that the oral administration of p-synephrine or p-synephrine in the form of bitter orange extract results in weight loss or decreased weight gain. synephrine was given orally to human subjects and  exerted little or no effect on heart rate or blood pressures

Effects of p-Synephrine alone and in Combination with Selected Bioflavonoids on Resting Metabolism, Blood Pressure, Heart Rate and Self-Reported Mood Changes

A review of the human clinical studies involving Citrus aurantium (bitter orange) extract and its primary protoalkaloid p-synephrine.

Stohs SJ, Preuss HG, Shara M.

Source





*Yohimbine 6mg per serving*



Yohimbine:

Yohimbine is a mild MAOI with stimulant and aphrodisiac effects.

Yohimbine primarily acts as an antagonist of alpha-2 adrenoceptors.[2] Additionally, it inhibits the function of monoamine oxidase enzymes increase adrenergic, dopaminergic and serotonergic neurotransmitters, and induce insulin secretion and decreases blood sugar levels.Yohimbine increases noradrenaline and causes a significant increase in lipolysis.

Yohimbine increases resting metabolic rate

Yohimbine decreases blood sugar

Yohimbine increases lipolysis



Yohimbine: the effects on body compos... [Res Sports Med. 2006 Oct-Dec] - PubMed - NCBI

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/001429998990285





*Caffeine 200mg per serving*

Caffeine is a bitter, white crystalline xanthine alkaloid and a stimulant drug. Caffeine is found in varying quantities in the seeds, leaves, and fruit of some plants, where it acts as a natural pesticide that paralyzes and kills certain insects feeding on the plants, as well as enhancing the reward memory of pollinators. It is most commonly consumed by humans in infusions extracted from the seed of the coffee plant and the leaves of the tea bush, as well as from various foods and drinks containing products derived from the kola nut. Other sources include yerba mat?, guarana berries, guayusa, and the yaupon holly.



In humans, caffeine acts as a central nervous system stimulant, temporarily warding off drowsiness and restoring alertness. It is the world's most widely consumed psychoactive drug, but unlike many other psychoactive substances, it is legal and unregulated in nearly all parts of the world. Beverages containing caffeine, such as coffee, tea, soft drinks, and energy drinks, enjoy great popularity. In North America, 90% of adults consume caffeine daily.

Caffeine intake was associated with weight loss through thermogenesis and fat oxidation and with suppressed leptin. Caffeine acts as a central nervous system stimulant.



Body weight loss and weight maintenance in relation... [Obes Res. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffeine


----------



## brundel (Aug 4, 2013)

Before and after pictures of one of our beta product testers. Yes we tested this product extensively to ensure it kicks ass.
Take a look!

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

That's not Saney


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 4, 2013)

What was the time interval on that before and after? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcsl (Aug 5, 2013)

^ and was there anything else he was taking, and did he change his diet? 

very interested, black lion makes awesome stuff, looking forward to another great product


----------



## brundel (Aug 5, 2013)

The turn around was approx 6 weeks. He was also on Test 200mg- Formeron and Prolactrone.
He did change his diet for sure yes. His diet changed and cardio increased. 

Its not saney no. Although Saney is in pretty good shape right now.

For a walrus.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 6, 2013)

good stuff here Brundel, will Orbit be carrying these as well ?


----------



## brundel (Aug 8, 2013)

Of course 
Im shipping to Orbit today. Once they have product Ill start some logs and giveaways.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 10, 2013)

glad to hear it my brother!! cant wait to try out this one


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 15, 2013)

on day 2 of mine. energy is as I expected. It would have been nice to take 2 caps 2x/daily for a month but with only 45 caps per bottle it wouldn't last long. I would pay extra for both incinderine and formeron to have more volume.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 15, 2013)

grab it here guys  Black Lion Research Incinderine


----------



## brundel (Aug 16, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> on day 2 of mine. energy is as I expected. It would have been nice to take 2 caps 2x/daily for a month but with only 45 caps per bottle it wouldn't last long. I would pay extra for both incinderine and formeron to have more volume.



We did our very best to keep the price low on the Incinderine. If you look at whats in it and the MG per ingredient youll understand why this is challenging.
You may need a couple bottles...but it really is worth the sticker price. We could have easily gone 10$ higher.
There are 90 caps per bottle. If you do 4 caps per day youll get 22 days per bottle. So..two bottles will give you 44 days.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm really loving the looks of the ingredients in it. 

From what I am understanding, if your like me, and currently in Ketosis. This is the supplement you want. Helping our higher fatty diets burn quicker, while giving us energy because we are carb depleted, all the while increasing our lipolys in the morning after our nights fast. Win-Win-Win @ 4 caps per day I think that would be a great spot. Morning and around 2-3.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I'm really loving the looks of the ingredients in it.
> 
> From what I am understanding, if your like me, and currently in Ketosis. This is the supplement you want. Helping our higher fatty diets burn quicker, while giving us energy because we are carb depleted, all the while increasing our lipolys in the morning after our nights fast. Win-Win-Win @ 4 caps per day I think that would be a great spot. Morning and around 2-3.



Agreed - the right ingredients dosed effectively and NOT hidden behind some bs 'propriety blend'. I'm sold on it.


----------



## tarheels15 (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking forward to giving this a run


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like BLR has come up with another winning product Brundel! Im looking forward to giving this a run.

_*Icon*_


----------



## brundel (Aug 17, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I'm really loving the looks of the ingredients in it.
> 
> From what I am understanding, if your like me, and currently in Ketosis. This is the supplement you want. Helping our higher fatty diets burn quicker, while giving us energy because we are carb depleted, all the while increasing our lipolys in the morning after our nights fast. Win-Win-Win @ 4 caps per day I think that would be a great spot. Morning and around 2-3.



YES!!!

One of the primary functions of this product is to increase hormone sensitive lipase. Hormone-sensitive lipase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HSL is an intracellular neutral lipase that is capable of hydrolyzing a variety of esters.[3] The enzyme has a long and a short form. The long form is expressed in steroidogenic tissues such as testis, where it converts cholesteryl esters to free cholesterol for steroid hormone production. The *short form is expressed in adipose tissue, among others, where it hydrolyzes stored triglycerides to free fatty acids.[
*


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 18, 2013)

brundel said:


> We did our very best to keep the price low on the Incinderine. If you look at whats in it and the MG per ingredient youll understand why this is challenging.
> You may need a couple bottles...but it really is worth the sticker price. We could have easily gone 10$ higher.
> There are 90 caps per bottle. If you do 4 caps per day youll get 22 days per bottle. So..two bottles will give you 44 days.



ya it's a great price point and no I would not have tried it with a proprietary blend. Sick of that shit as well.


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2013)

Most companies hide behind prop blends.
THIS IS SO THEY CAN LIE TO YOU!!!!!!

really.....your 4 gram scoop has 37 ingredients? Some of which need 5g+ doses to be effective lol...its a joke.
I remember coming up and buying every new supp that came out and literally 99% of them did nothing and I was always so bummed out let alone 40$ gone from my wallet.

I guarantee this will NEVER happen with BLR products.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 19, 2013)

Good luck with the product Brundel.


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 30, 2013)

Black Lion Research|Formeron|Acnedren|Prolactrone|Methadrone| and this is why I love BLR


----------



## pilip99 (Sep 8, 2013)

bump, product is available at orbit guys!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Interested to see how this product stacks up compared to some others out there. This company makes some pretty good stuff so I'm interested to see the results from other users. If they are good, I will be purchasing it. What kind of things can I expect from this product?


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 8, 2013)

great log have been waiting to see a good run on this


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2013)

.


----------

